# Abréviations, "resto", "impec".



## Este-Ban-Dido

j'ai besoin de connaître l'origine des abréviations s'il vous plait. Par exemple: Impec (impecable), resto (restaurant), appero (apperitif).

Merci beaucoup!

Salut.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ben... Il s'agit de "raccourcis", tout simplement ! Le "o" pour une abréviation est très courant en français


----------



## Este-Ban-Dido

Ploupinet said:


> Ben... Il s'agit de "raccourcis", tout simplement ! Le "o" pour une abbréviation est très courant en français





Merci de ta réponse!!!!

Mais j'aimerais connaître un peu l'evolution de ce processus, quand est-ce qu'il a commencé, pourquoi, etc....

Merci encore!


----------



## Ploupinet

Alors "quand", je ne sais pas, mais pourquoi... Je dirais "pour parler plus vite" !  Je ne m'y connais pas du tout en histoire des abréviations , par contre j'en connais une qui a bien évolué : le cinématographe, de son vrai nom, qui a vite été raccourci en "cinéma", puis aujourd'hui en "ciné". Il y a peut-être un phénomène de mode aussi, par exemple quelqu'un qui aujourd'hui voudrait faire une photographie d'un paysage serait assez rare je pense 

Bon et bien après recherche, j'apprends que les abbréviations ont aussi une origine économique ! Merci Wiki 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbr%C3%A9viation


----------



## FrançoisXV

Ne pas confondre les abbréviations écrites : Roissy C.D.G. (qui sera prononcé Charles De Gaulle) Avec la forme raccourcie des mots (de très nombreux mots de trois syllabes et plus) qui perdent des syllabes à une extrêmité dans la langue parlée, sans doute pour parler plus vite, et dont l'origine est souvent argotique ou d'un quelconque jargon.
Le raccourcissement le plus répandu est l'apocope: Imper pour imperméable.
Moins répandue, l'aphérèse: Pitaine pour capitaine.


----------



## Drechuin

FrançoisXV said:


> Moins répandue, l'aphérèse: Pitaine pour capitaine.



 Exemple plus répandu: bus pour autobus.

 Beaucoup d'apocopes et d'aphérèses coexistent avec les mots d'origine, mais donnent un ton plus relaché, moins formel à la phrase (Impec pour impeccable ou restau pour restaurant par exemple).


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Ploupinet said:
			
		

> Il s'agit de "raccourcis", tout simplement ! Le "o" pour une abbréviation est très courant en français


 Colo_nie de vacances_​

Je trouve cet exemple assez _draconien_ comme raccourci si on ne connaît pas le contexte. En l’occurence, je suppose que j’ai bien compris. Dans un film télévisé j’ai entendu : “Il est allé en colo.” 

J’ai un tas d’exemples de ces raccourcis – faut que je trouve mes notes... De toute façon, c’est un phénomène qui serait d’une date relativement récente, je veux dire d’une génération tout au plus. 

La voyelle *o* n’est pas toujours présente d’ailleurs, mais certainement “très courante”. On coupe là où il semble bon –manif_estation_, p.ex., et non pas *manifo. Démo_nstration_ semble logique, ainsi que gynéco_logue_.

Bon, arrêtons-nous là. Peut-être qu’il y a des gens qui trouvent ça un peu perso_nel_.




			
				Drechuin said:
			
		

> (Impec pour impeccable ou restau pour restaurant par exemple).


 Est-ce qu’on n’écrirait pas restauo_rant_?
​


----------



## FrançoisXV

Le "phénomène" n'est pas si récent, par exemple le TLFI donne Bac argot, familier pour baccalauréat dès 1880.


----------



## Drechuin

Spectre scolaire said:


> Est-ce qu’on n’écrirait pas restauo_rant_?



On écrit restaurant, ça c'est sur et certain (même origine que restaurer).

On abrège en restau ou resto, j'ai vu les deux (il y a peut-être une abréviation 'officielle', mais alors je ne suis pas au courant).


----------



## Este-Ban-Dido

Merci à tous!!!! Vos réponses ont été très utiles!!!!

J'adore ce site et je vous adore...vous m'avez beaucoup aidé!

À la prochaine.


----------



## Grop

Drechuin said:


> On abrège en restau ou resto, j'ai vu les deux (il y a peut-être une abréviation 'officielle', mais alors je ne suis pas au courant).



Perso () je préfère resto à restau, car c'est plus simple à porter au pluriel: resto devient restos, tandis que je n'aime pas trop restaux.


----------



## Christine2

Il y a aussi "métro" pour "réseau métropolitain"


----------



## Yvan 6

sans oublier, " les cocos, les socialos, les fachos " , bien entendu tous des "intellos ".


----------



## cassoulet

vous avez oublié les bobos


----------



## FrançoisXV

Pour les mots raccourcis sur lesquels se greffe une terminaison en O, le TLFi a un article :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/?id=57441


----------



## Spectre scolaire

cassoulet said:
			
		

> Vous avez oublié les bobos.


 Est-ce qu’il y a là un mot qui m’échappe ? Bobo, “douleur physique; dégât” n’y entre pas! 
​*PS*: A propos du mot *coco* proposé par _Yvan 6_, c’est aussi la “cocaïne”...


----------



## FrançoisXV

Les bobos, (les bourgeois bohèmes) chantés par Renaud, sont un avatar des intellectuels de gauche.


----------



## LV4-26

Mais il ne s'agit pas d'une troncation, comme dans _resto_, _impec_ ou...._prolo_.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Merci, _FrançoisXV_, ces bobos-là, je les ignorais - lexicalement.
​


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Drechuin said:


> On écrit restaurant, ça c'est sur et certain (même origine que restaurer).
> 
> On abrège en restau ou resto, j'ai vu les deux (il y a peut-être une abréviation 'officielle', mais alors je ne suis pas au courant).


 Comme j’ai mis toutes les abréviations en rouge, il ne devrait pas y avoir de doute.

Le commentaire suivant je l’avais ébauché lorsque _Este-Ban-Dido_ était sur le point de clore lé débat. Maintenant, avec le site du TLFi qu’a proposé _FrançoisXV_ je l’achève:

Au sujet de l’ancienneté de ce phénomène, voir _FrançoisXV_ [#8] – j’aurais dû écrire [#7] *l’ampleur de ce phénomene* – je suis au courant que certaines abréviations datent effectivement d’une époque “reculée”, enfin tout est relatif. Lorsqu’il s’agit de changements survenus dans une langue, il est extrêmement difficile de s’en apercevoir _si on vit en permanence dans la même communauté linguistique_. Un Français ayant vécu une vingtaine d’années ailleurs – et _ailleurs_, ça veut dire sans contact assidu, voire même du tout, ce qui arrive de plus en plus rarement de nos jours – il se rendra compte, en revenant, à la grande surprise de ses compatriotes, que “la langue a changé”. La perspective humaine est limitée, mais on ne le reconnaît pas – banalement parce qu’on ne vit qu’une fois. On ne se rend pas compte du développement continuel de notre langue maternelle. C’est la raison pour laquelle il est important d’enregistrer tout élément qui puisse paraître nouveau, et effectivement il y a des lexicographes qui ont une formation visant littéralement a _poursuivre_ de tels changements, tâche souvent ingrate parce qu’elle est susceptible de provoquer des réactions auprès des sujets parlants qui, par nature, sont conservateurs. Un bon exemple est relaté ici: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=406289 [#10].

Or, ce sont souvent les étrangers qui, les premiers, saisissent l’existence de menus changements de langue. Et la raison est évidente - ils restent souvent hors de la communauté francophone, et cela pour une période qui peut durer très longtemps. Si, en plus, on ne s’engage pas dans une carrière basée sur la connaissance de la langue française, on risque de rencontrer des surprises lorsqu’on se rend en France.

Je suis un étranger ayant fait une partie de mes études en France – il y a belle lurette... Ce que j’ai pu observer c’est que ce phénomène dont on parle a pris une ampleur ‘formidable’ (ou ‘déplorable’ selon l’attitude linguistique de chacun ) pendant les dernières décennies. On parlait bien à l’époque – à la fin des années 60 à Dijon – de _resto_ [universitaire], mais je ne me rappelle pas qu’on ait dit _resto U_, voir l’entrée de ce mot dans Le Petit Robert (édition 2000).

A en juger par la liste proposée par _FrançoisXV_ – regardez les années d’enregistrement dans le sein du vocabulaire français! – je me permets de répéter à peu près ce que j’ai dit plus haut [#7] tout en appuyant sur le mot _ampleur_:




> De toute façon, c’est un phénomène qui serait d’une date relativement récente, je veux dire qu’il a pris de l’ampleur dans l’espace d’une bonne génération tout au plus.


 ​


----------



## itka

Juste une précision : le restau U existe sous ce nom depuis bien plus longtemps que ça !
En tout cas dans les années 60, c'était déjà son étiquette, au moins à Lyon, Nice et Besançon...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> Juste une précision : le restau U existe sous ce nom depuis bien plus longtemps que ça !
> En tout cas dans les années 60, c'était déjà son étiquette, au moins à Lyon, Nice et Besançon...


Bien d'accord. Et — à Aix et Marseille au moins — on dit même RU (à prononcer sans l'épeler) : « À midi, tout le monde se rue au RU ».


----------



## LV4-26

A Caen aussi. 

Quand j'étais étudiant (entre 70 et76), je confirme que l'on disait _le restau U._ Je ne pourrais dire de quand exactement date "le RU".


----------



## Spectre scolaire

itka said:
			
		

> Juste une précision : le restau U existe sous ce nom depuis bien plus longtemps que ça !
> En tout cas dans les années 60, c'était déjà son étiquette, au moins à Lyon, Nice et Besançon...


 A Dijon on disait bien *resto* (et non pas *resto U*). De toute façon, il n’y en avait pas d’autres.  C’est fort possible que _son __étiquette _était resto U, mais on ne l’appelait pas ainsi dans la conversation quotidienne. Si on était en ville, on dirait _à Montmuzard_. (Il se peut que je n’aie pas observé toutes les appellations quand on n’y était pas parce que justement on passait la plupart du temps à Montmuzard.

Resto U, oui, c’est une _étiquette_, et comme telle elle présente un interêt limité dans le cadre de ce fil. Par contre, au moment où cette étiquette administrative devient RU – “à prononcer sans l’épeler” (selon _KaRiNe_Fr_) – on peut véritablement parler d’un nouveau mot, un mot que j’entends pour la première fois. (C’est depuis quand que l’on dit RU dans le Midi?)

Côté ancienneté du lexique, qu’en est-il pour les autres “raccourcis” sur la liste du TLFi? Est-ce que la date fournie donne une indication juste?
 ​ 
*PS*: Un raccourci qui me vient à l’esprit lorsqu’on parle des restos universitaires: le *rab* est effectivement une abréviation de _rabiot_.
Alors, dans ce cas on quitte la forme en –*o*, [Rabjo], pour en faire un mot encore plus court...


----------



## SwissPete

N'y a-t-il pas un peu de paresse dans certaines de ces abréviations ?
Pourquoi ados pour adolescents ?


----------



## LaurentK

FrançoisXV said:


> Les bobos, (les bourgeois bohèmes) chantés par Renaud, sont un avatar des intellectuels de gauche.


...qui ne sont plus forcément si intellos et si de-gauche que ça  



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Bien d'accord. Et — à Aix et Marseille au moins — on dit même RU (à prononcer sans l'épeler) : « À midi, tout le monde se rue au RU ».


Pareil à Paris, on (ne) se rue (pas) au RU Mabillon, rue Mabillon, cadre très bobo, bouffe gros bobo


----------



## Sickduck

Si vous me permettez un témoignage personnel, je suis traductrice de métier ayant étudié en Europe, mais résidant/travaillant actuellement au Québec. Le français a évolué dans le monde oui, mais le français de France est devenu parfois pratiquement incompréhensible pour ceux qui ne vivent pas à Paris par exemple. Non seulement, il y a tous ces mots anglais adoptés avec un sens décalé, mais il y a le verlan abbrégé, le nouvel argot. Il n'y a qu'à lire les blogues comme Langue sauce piquante du Monde.


----------

